# Tarata, pueblo colonial de las alturas Tacneñas



## GabrielGaiden (Jul 22, 2009)

*TARATA - TACNA*​










Bueno ya hace muchas semanas por así decirlo, acompañe a mi mamá junto con mi hermanito(14) a este pueblito de mas de 3000 metros de altura sobre el nivel del mar...Tarata, por asuntos que bueno yo desconocía, aproveche el viaje para relajarme y tomar fotos con el cell de mi hermanito ya que el mio me lo habían quitado en el colegio ¬¬ 



Salimos de Tacna xD





























A 15 minutos del recorrido se empiezan a ver en pleno desierto formaciones medias raras.



















Vamos a 30 - 45 minutos de recorrido y a una altura promedio de 2300 metros de altura



















xD



















Estaremos por los 2500 - 2700 metros de altura y seguimos en subida  se aprecian ya cerros con un poco de verdor.














































Y alzamos vuelo a mas de 3000 metros de altura 





















*Continuara...*
Sorry la calidad


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Interesante thread. Nunca se ha mostrado este lugar, que bien...


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Parece ser un pueblo apacible y hermoso.

saludos


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

De la primero foto puedo ver que ... ese poste de luz en medio de la plaza atraviesa la extraña copa de un arbol, ademàs que ... la iglesia luce una torres nuevas que tratan de recrear la arquitectura colonial sin mucho èxito ... :S Buehhh ... vièdolo del lado amable ... se ve traquilo el pueblo


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Bonito pueblo, aunque la plaza luce un poco recargada.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Interesante, nunca conoci tarata, es la capital de provincia andina mas austral del Peru. si no me equivoco, mas al sur ya no hay mas pueblos en la sierra peruana hasta Tacora, ya en el lado chileno


----------



## GabrielGaiden (Jul 22, 2009)

*Sigamos con el recorrido* 


Se observan bonitos paisajes, para nada aburridos



























Y llegamos sin darnos cuenta al pequeño pueblito 










La Plaza principal


















Sus lares













































Bueno me di una vuelta para ver los Andenes pre incaicos de Tarata 










2 ovejitas xD










Continuara...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bonito recorrido, ojalá tengas más fotos el pueblito.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Gracias por las fotos Gabriel, bien brava tu mamá para conducir hasta allá 
Desconocía el pueblo, imaginaba que era la otra ciudad del dpto de Tacna; tiene muy bonitos paisajes, pero no se ve gente =S estarían en el campo?


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Que lugar tan bonito!! el entorno es verde y apacible, me gustaria conocer.


----------



## DefKoRnes (Dec 17, 2008)

Bonito el pueblo, bastante tranquilo y los paisajes preciosos.


----------



## fundicionurbano (Jul 13, 2009)

buenas fotos y la imagen donde aparecen cosas raras tambien parec que fuera espejismo del desierto


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Qué interesante el recorrido, y muy bonito el pueblo, sobre todo tranquilooo...excelente para descansar. El paisaje bellísimo, sobre todo los andenes.

¡Gracias por las fotos! :cheers:


----------



## gorcha2 (Aug 31, 2008)

el pueblo en si no es gran cosa, solo tiene esa iglesia sin mucha gracia, pero se ve su entorno verde y trankilo como dicen todos para alejarse del estres.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Buen thread, el primero de Tarata, para ser capital de provincia se le ve muy vacío y despoblado, eso sí, la plaza de armas luce limpia y bien mantenida .... los campanarios de la iglesia si que son un tiro por la culata ....


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Me gusta, me hizo acordar los pueblitos de Italia cerca donde vivo son pueblitos asi de tranquilos y algunas casas similares.


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

Es hermoso.
Qué lindas ovejitas.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

mas fotos!!


----------

